# CL AM nib



## RAdams (Aug 25, 2009)

With all the talk recently about factory nibs versus Lou's nibs, versus custom nibs, I decided to check out what all i have in my pens. 

I write every day with a Classic American fountain that i bought from Woodcraft. Other than the gold finish wearing off the metal parts, i have been very pleased with this pen. I recently changed the nib out for one of Lou's nibs after practicing with the factory nib. Tonight, i decided to dig out the old factory nib just to see if it said anything on it, or just the "Dayacom Germany M" that is stamped on the nibs in my Jr. Gent, and Jr. Emp. 

TO MY SUPRISE, it did not have the same stamp. The Classic American Fountain nib says "Irridium point Germany". 

When compared side by side, the Woodcraft nib looks almost identicle to Lou's nib, except the logo naturally. They are both alot shinier than the dayacom nib, which my finishing experience tells me that they are smoother. I noticed no difference when i switched from the Woodcraft nib to Lou's nib. I have not used a "Dayacom" nib yet so i can't comment. 

I think this MIGHT be where some people are not noticing a difference. They are replacing an upgraded nib with an upgraded nib. 


Not to mention... it seemed kinda weird to get such a good nib with a $9 kit, and such a bad? nib with a $50 kit...


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 25, 2009)

RAdams said:


> I think this MIGHT be where some people are not noticing a difference. They are replacing an upgraded nib with an upgraded nib.
> 
> Not to mention... it seemed kinda weird to get such a good nib with a $9 kit, and such a bad? nib with a $50 kit...



You have hit the problem with the kits. There is no consistency between the different packages of the same kit. Some will have a good nib, and some will have a scratchy beast that is worse than bad.

That inconsistency is not a good thing to have if you are selling pens.

The advantage of buying the steel nib from Lou is that every one will always be the same, and that is a good thing if you are selling pens.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 25, 2009)

Ron, Russ is 100 percent right, I have found some (maybe 1 in 10) kit nibs to be OK not great but usable while aftermarket F/S nibs from Lou are always smooth writing so thats why I change all my nibs upon selling. You got lucky with your personal pen using the supplied nib but don't expect that to be the norm.


BTW your package went out today.......Roy


----------



## RAdams (Aug 26, 2009)

I recieved my package today!!! THANK YOU!!!!! 

And thanks for the heads up as well... That is kinda what i thought was going on. I will definately be changing all of my nibs.


----------

